
Show HN: Tinytracks – Makes Parenting Easier - george_dee
https://www.tinytracksapp.com
======
george_dee
Hey HN!

George here. I've been working on an app (over the last couple of years)
called Tinytracks which aims to make parenting easier.

Tinytracks is a baby tracker app which allows parents to track their child’s
diapers, sleep, feedings, books read to, and captured moments. As a parent
myself, I could never find a baby tracker app that fit my needs. So, I decided
to build one myself with everything I wish I had. Some of these
differentiating features you get with Tinytracks are:

1\. Logging data hands-free with Alexa as your hands are more than likely
occupied with your little one

2\. Seeing rich visualizations of this logged data — to help you understand
your child’s trends!

3\. Real-time sync of logged data between all invited caregivers’ devices

4\. Setting goals which will help promote your child’s development and
academic success. The sleep goal uses the CDC recommended amounts and changes
as your child gets older.

5\. Logging read books to your child which is important to do as it’s an early
indicator of future academic success. There’s also a goal to reach 1000 books
before kindergarten. Studies show children whose parents read them five books
a day enter kindergarten having heard about 1.4 million words than kids who
were never read to. This is important for your child’s early literacy
development. So, it’s important to be reading to your child early and often.

6\. Adding photos of your little one which are shown as memories and shared
with other caregivers

Please play around with the app — would love to hear your feedback! I hope it
helps any of you current or new parents to be.

